# Trouble booting into download mode



## boaz (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi.

I'm trying to install Cyanogenmod on an at&t Samsung Galaxy S, specifically a SAMSUNG-SGH-I897. It's currently running Android 2.3.5 GINGERBREAD.UCKK4 with kernel version 2.6.35.7-I897UCKK4-CL614489. I think i'm in the right subforum, right?

I'm following the instructions here: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/index.php?title=Install_CM_for_galaxysmtd

On step 3, it says to boot it into download mode by holding down Home & Volume Down. But when I hold down Home & Volume Down, nothing happens.

Any ideas? Thanks

Boaz


----------



## samyfile (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi;
If you only want to go to downlaod mod you have to hold volume down + home button and then press power button till you see the
Android logo which is spaded.then release the 3 button.


----------

